
Niantic is opening its AR platform so others can make games like Pokémon Go - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/28/17511606/niantic-labs-pokemon-go-real-world-platform-ar
======
jk_danson
It's about time. I've been waiting for this forever.

